# Hawk Model Company



## Trainman59 (Jul 5, 2020)

Good Sunday afternoon everyone. This is my first post and it begins with a question. Has anyone ever heard of this company and are there other examples out there?The model is made of wood. Thanks


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hawk Catalog link
A 1950's catalog on Amazon... That boxcar may be a fairly scarce piece nowadays.


----------



## Trainman59 (Jul 5, 2020)

cid said:


> Hawk Catalog link
> A 1950's catalog on Amazon... That boxcar may be a fairly scarce piece nowadays.


Thank you so much for the information. I am attaching another picture that I found interesting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you google search for them?
A wiki, Hawk Model Company - Wikipedia


----------



## Trainman59 (Jul 5, 2020)

I did search for them but did not find anything specifically train related. What I saw was more model airplane related. Here is another picture of it with the top off. There is writing on the inside. The year and maybe the model number?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, they were more into model planes.
I can't find any reference on their trains anywhere except the wiki.
1940, prewar, that is for sure.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would guess they were offered in a kit form, whoever built it wrote that down.
Nice that he did.


----------



## Trainman59 (Jul 5, 2020)

I am proud to own it and I just stumbled onto it. Here is another picture of the side showing Thier name. Thank you for the information.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

As for the DV&S








Delta Valley and Southern Railway - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Does it fit on your O track?
Or is it standard gauge, looks a little big sitting in your hand.


----------



## Trainman59 (Jul 5, 2020)

bewhole said:


> As for the DV&S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you!


----------



## Trainman59 (Jul 5, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Does it fit on your O track?
> Or is it standard gauge, looks a little big sitting in your hand.


It does fit on my own gauge track. I did not have anything out to pull it but it rolled fine on the other gauge.


----------



## Trainman59 (Jul 5, 2020)

Trainman59 said:


> It does fit on my own gauge track. I did not have anything out to pull it but it rolled fine on the other gauge.


I meant O gauge


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have had this for years, wood. You have more info on yours then I can find for this.


----------



## Trainman59 (Jul 5, 2020)

I love it! It is incredible!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I picked this one up in the same lot. Metal sides and a wood bottom. Maybe a kit?
Can't find any info on that either.
But yours is dated 1940, and the couplers are what they used back then. And you know who made them. that is nice.
This one has 2 broken trucks so I have it sitting back there on blocks. Both of mine have the smaller couplers on them. Much smaller then the knuckle couplers you see on the Lionel trains.
I bid on this lot because of the CNJ on this one. I won as no one else was bidding, I didn't pay that much for them.

Do you plan on trying to fix it up?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Trainman59 said:


> I meant O gauge


If you want to edit a post, look in the posting box upper right and you see the 3 dots. Click on them, then click edit , then click save when your done.


----------



## Trainman59 (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks Ed for the information......I don't have any plans for it but more so I wanted to preserve it as I wanted to keep it in existence and not in the hands of someone who would not appreciate it for what it is. I am sure I have a loco that can pull it but for now it is a display piece but protected. After all it is 80 years old. I want someone to help me when I am 80


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Those are really great old cars, Ed, that Pabst reefer is really something! If the top were off, you might find the date scratched into the floor! 😄


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cid said:


> Those are really great old cars, Ed, that Pabst reefer is really something! If the top were off, you might find the date scratched into the floor! 😄


Maybe someone hid a few rolls of old C notes in it.
Better yet some rolls of $500, $1000, $5000 or $10,000 notes in it.
The larger notes would be worth a whole lot of money today.


----------



## Tyimbo (Sep 14, 2018)

I've seen these before in antique shops. Sometimes you can find them in the original box unassembled. There weren't alot of craftsmanship kits like this out pre ww2. If you wanted a particular item you would have to scratch build it. After ww2 a lot of returning GI's started up small company's making model train stuff. Theres a good book by Carstens publishing that talks all about these. It's called 150 years of train models. C95.


----------

